# Ongoing funky yeast flavour...



## timmi9191 (21/12/13)

I've had 3 brews since September that had the same slightly off flavour.

My best description and also that of a food scientist is that it's a yeasty flavour. Slightly saison like.

The 3 brews used different yeast - 1272, 2565 and bry72. The 3 had shared equipment, but 4 other brews with same equipment were spot on. Can't be kegs or lines as switch taps from one to another and all is good.

Any help please....


----------



## timmi9191 (21/12/13)

Bumping for help..

Have eliminated any potential source other than primary fermenters.. But what would cause this flavour??


----------



## HBHB (21/12/13)

What temperatures were they fermented at?


----------



## doon (21/12/13)

Saison like sounds like esters which I guess if they are coming from non saison yeasts may taste off. As said above ehat temps did you ferment at


----------



## philmud (21/12/13)

If you've eliminated every source bar the fermenters, I'd ferment something (a repeat of one of the three you mentioned) in a new fermenter & see if that makes the difference.


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

Temps were all good. 15 for the 2565, 18 for the other ales.. Have stc1000 controlled brew fridge

Off to bunnings for new fermenters..

Just interested to know what the cause is, is it an infection?


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (22/12/13)

Is it first generation yeast or harvested?


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

Harvested and fresh
The starters don't have the taste or aroma


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (22/12/13)

How long did the beers sit on the yeast in the fermenters?


----------



## NewtownClown (22/12/13)

STC calibrated?


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

Stc calibrated- yes

On yeast 10-14 days depending on brew..

Is there a known bacteria that causes this flavour? Or maybe a wild yeast?


----------



## Grainer (22/12/13)

Wildyeast ... Yeah I got that with my last girlfriend as well


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (22/12/13)

Sounds like yeast health issues have a look at the last page in this guide http://morebeer.com/themes/morewinepro/mmpdfs/mb/off_flavor.pdf its a good straight forward guide in plain english 

could be wild yeast causing it, are you brewing in the same spot all the time, and any fruit trees or grape vines lurking near by, were the three brews consecutive by any chance?


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

I'm pretty comfortable with yeast health.. Nice active starters for all yeasts. And it's both fresh and harvested..

Yes brewing in same spot, no fruit trees.

Pretty sure it's a fermenter or hydrometer issue. I've developed a lazy habit recently of placing hydrometer into fermenter rather than drawing off..

2 new fermenters today and no hydrometer into wort.. Lets cross our fingers!!


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (22/12/13)

Yeah I'd be blaming that lazy habit right about now, seems like the only thing in the process that needs a slap on the wrist, good luck with the next brews


----------



## black_labb (22/12/13)

Are you taking the taps apart and cleaning and sanitising the insides between brews.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/13)

Give your ferms a soak in strong bleach solution ( with some white vinegar ) for a day and pull your taps apart. A second soak in caustic will also eliminate the bugs. No need for new fermenters.


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

Can u pull the bunnings plastic taps apart?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/13)

Yep


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

You learn something new everyday!

Ok - next question, how. Does the handle part slide out of the part with the thread?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/13)

Warm the tap in hot watet, then place in a vice and push a wooden dowel or rod up the guts and give it a light tap. It will push the inner section out.( ie the bit you grab and turn )


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

Cool.. I've got some cleaning to do!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/13)

Taps are notorious for harbouring nasties.


----------



## timmi9191 (22/12/13)

Gave me an excuse to get 2 of new squarish type fermenters, they fit better in the brew fridge too!!

Will sterilise the others and the taps within an inch of their lives.. They can be the saison fermenters as the weather heats up


----------



## timmi9191 (23/12/13)

Taps opened and cleaned.. OMG!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

They where not very clean where they.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/12/13)

They were like the tray u find years later under the fridge.. Not pretty!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

You would be suprised at how many infection threads over the years have come from taps. Both fermenter and bar.


----------



## timmi9191 (23/12/13)

Tap breakdown and scrub is now part of the cleaning regime!!


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (23/12/13)

I chuck mine and buy new ones quite regularly as they can get pretty ferral


----------



## GeoffN (23/12/13)

Taps....... Hmmmmm 

I've had some funny flavours in my last 3 brews and there is some buildup around my fermenter tap. I think I'm going to extend my cleaning regime.

Than you all.

Sent from my HDC-08 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## recharge (24/12/13)

Rather than start a new thread.
I just had pretty much this same conversation with a farmer friend of mine.
He has just lost 3 kit brew to what he described as a woody taste that kept getting worse and had turned the beer brown.
My initial thoughts were infection though i have never had a woody taste in my beer. My other thought was shitty kit yeast but given it gets progressively worse in the bottle i was leaning toward infection.

He also stated it has never happened until he started fermenting in a new temp controlled freezer(my fault).

Any other thoughts.

Rich


----------



## timmi9191 (24/12/13)

Clean freezer? Sealed fermenter?


----------



## recharge (24/12/13)

New freezer + glad wrap. I have told him to clean his taps and hopefully improved his sanitation knowledge and start with better yeast.
Then saw this thread and ...

Rich


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/12/13)

I just tried cleaning my taps again, after previously failing at getting them apart....+1 for hot water then trying to get them apart....now getting a proper cleaning.


----------

